# Regional Forums > International > Europe >  International Herpetology Society Show UK Doncaster July 2021

## Ascended

The first UK reptile show since covid. (Unless Covid restrictions change)


https://www.ihs-web.org.uk/shows/

*Dates*
_The planned June show date has now changed to 27th June 2021._ 
2021: 27th June, 


*Venue*
!important]Doncaster Racecourse, Leger Way, Doncaster DN2 6BB.
The venue is wheelchair friendly.
*
Tickets*
!important]There are NO pre-paid tickets for the shows.
Everyone pays on the door.
IHS Members £2.50
Non Members £5.00
All children under 16 are free entry but must be accompanied by a parent or guardian.

*Times*
!important]Doors open at 10.15am for IHS & Affiliated members.
Non-members can gain entry from 10.45am.
Shows start to wind down at 3.30pm.

----------

